# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مشكلتي أخ زوجي ماذا افعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## خادمة المهدي

طبعا الكل يتسأل ماذا هذا (اخ زوجي ) الذي هو حماي الذي بمثابة اخ لي صح 
ولكن ماذا فعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا اطول عليكم القصة هي:
لا اذهب بيت اعيالي الي هم أهل زوجي الا يوم واحد في الأسبوع حالي حالهم ولكن أكره في ذاك اليوم نفسي واكره ذهابي لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هنا يأتي الجواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من دخولي المكان طبعا كمعتاد في كل بيت تجمع يكون للنساء مكان خاص والرجال وكذلك النساء ونحن النساء كلنا هم(حمواتي  عمتي وزوجة حماي ) وهذا حماي زوجها ( وهذه مشكلتي يا ناس)
ماذا افعل في هذه المشكلة وأنا اشعر أني كأني في مكان ليس لي  على طول مغطاء الوجه حتى اولادي ما ادري عنهم ولا اعرف اتعامل معهم عندما يجتاجوني وعندي طفله صغيرة عمرها شهرين حتى لا اعرف ارضعها حيث انها لا تتغذى على شئ ثاني المشكلة اذا فتح أحد الأطفال الباب على طول يقول اغلقوا الباب هنا حريم ......... وش بس خايف على ست الحبايب زوجته ما ادري وش يقصد هوبعد حريم 
و الأمر من هذا جميع اخوته وعمي الله يحفظه يروح ويجي لنا في بعض الأوقات في مجلس الرجال معهم الجيران أو بعض الأهل من هنا وهناك تعرفوا 
وكذا مره أحدى خواته فلان هناك ...... فلان هناك  ولا عنده خبر............حريم يقول
وش اسوي وأنا اشعر أن زوجته وراء هذا الشئ كأنها تريد تقرب نفسها وزوجها إلى عيالي على حساب غيرها ليش ماادري وش اسوي ناس ما يحسوا 
حتى مره قلنا من نفتك وذهبنا جمعتنا إلى بيت خالته مريضة وذهبنا والفرحه ما تسعني هذه اليله خلاص بسولف وأخذ راحتي  وقلت الحمد لله ..طبعا زوجة حماي أخذت بس بنتها وتركت الولد بعد ما وصلنا بس اشوي كلمت الزوج العزيز الو........وش اخبار الولد....تعال وجيبه يشوف خالتك وانت تعالى سلم عليها وتعافى ليها  طبعا فرحه ما تمت أخذها الغراب وطار جاء الزوج العزيز بكل ترحيبوكملت الجلسه عل فكره في جلسانتا لا اتكلم بس اذا دخلت اسلم واجلس مغطاء الوجه افطس وش ولا اكل شئ حطوا غذاء هو معانا حطوا عشاء معانا  حتى في بعض الأوقات اضطرللخروج من الجلسة اجلس بس اشوي والكل يسأل بعد ليش طالع ما قعدتي وش اقول ان قول بجلس مع خواته شوي ساعه مو من أول الجلسة لنهايتها 
ساعدوني اريد حل لمشكلتي
هل اترك الساحة لهم ولا اذهب 
واقعد مكاني الي يريدني  ......... يأتي لي 
ساعدوني فأنا حيرانا 
هل لكم تجربه في هذا
أنا اعجز لا اعرف كيف اتصرف غير السكوت والصمت والقهر لأنه والله خلاص يخرب علي يومي كله
زوج أقوله خليهم يجربوا بس يوم تعال وجلس معانا يقول 
لا اخوي الكبير استحي منه وله احترام في قلبي 
ما اسويها اقوله من كذا بس زوجته حريم 
والله وش رأيكم 

ادري طولت عليكم بس ارتحت لما كتبت ما في داخلي 
اسأل الله لي ولكم الموفقية

----------


## تأبط بودره

الله يعين...
أختي...لا تخلو الحياه من المنغصات ... وأمثاله في الحياه كثر..
أولا..أخو زوجك ليس أخيك ... أنه حمو و (الحمو الموت)
ثانيا..وهو الأهم..مهما كانت الحلول .. فأن الحل الأنجع سيكون بيد الزوج. قد تسلكين بعض الطرق الدبلوماسيه الأخرى .. قد تسايرين .. قد تتخلفين عن لقاءهم .. ولكن في النهايه الحل بيد الزوج. لا تحاولي القيام بأي أجتهادات شخصيه من طرفك .. (ولا فكل الأحوال .. أنتي اللي بتطلعي النحيسه بنظرهم .. خاصه أنهم على حد ما فهمت متقبلين الوضع).
حاولي أقناع الزوج بعدم السكوت .. نعم أنه أخوه ألكبر .. ولكن أنتي زوجته أم عياله .. وأذا كان أخوه بيزعل من مثل هذا الموضوع .. فلا خير فيه.
اللهم ثبت خطاك .. وأهم شىء الأسلوب الحلوه وأختيار الوقت المناسب لطرح الموضوع على الزوج.
طمنينا لاحقا.
شكرا.

----------


## خادمة المهدي

أخي تأبط : اشكر مرورك الطيب
اتمنى بل ارجوا من الله العلي القدير 
أن تسير الأمور على خير
لأني فعلا خلاص ما عندي حلا
بس اسأل المولى عزوجل يسير الأمور بتوقيفه 
وبفضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختي الكريمة خادمة المهدي تأثرت كثيراً عندما قرأت مشكلتك نسأل الله التوفيق .
اخيتي الرأي الذي طرحه أخينا تأبط رأي سليم ولدي رأي آخر أقدمه لكِ لعلك معه تجدين الراحة .
وهو ان تتحدثين مع عمتك أي أم زوجك وبشكل لطيف عن حرجك الإسبوعي المتكرر وهي بكونها إمرأة سوف 
تتفهم وضعكِ وتوصل الكلام هذا بطريقتها الخاصه لإبنها لأكبر .
حاولي أن لاتضعي في بالك أنه يوم عذاب لأنكِ أختي يجب أن تتواصلي معهم فهم أهل زوجك وأهل أطفالك 
كذالك من حق الجد والجدة أن يرو أحفادهم الذين هم أطفالك وتأكدي أنك لستي الوحيده بتأكيد يوجد نساء في مجتمعنا يمرون بنفس وضعك.
اتمنى من كل قلبي أن تُحل مشكلتك ويهدأ بالك .
ارجو ان تطمئنينا عنك إذا حُلت المشكله في أمان الله

----------


## مرتضى محمد

خلي زوجك يقعد معاكم كان تحس زوجته بالملل وتحس فيك زي مايقعد زوجها وياكم

----------


## ساريه

السلا م عليكم اختي والله يكون في عونيش وساعديش
اني اشوف كما قالوا تقولي الى زوجك ولا سكتي تقولي له مره ومرتين وثلاث حتى يحس بمعانتيش وكلم اخوه وان شاء اللله تنحل المشكله 
                 وشكرا

----------


## رحيل الزمن

السلام عليكم خيتوووه ياخادمة المهدي

انا رأيي من راي اختي ساريه ومحمد مرتضى والله يكون

في عونش

ياررررررررررررررررب

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عزيزتي خادمة المهدي ...
هذه المشكله يعانون منها اكثر العوائل ..
وعليك بالتحلي بالصبر والهدوء والتفكير السليم 
واقولها لك عن تجربه ...
اذا كنت تعتبري اخو زوجك مثل اخيك وهو ايضا يعتبرك مثل اخته 
حتى لو كان زوجك لم يتكلم ..فتكلمي انت معه بسلوب لبق 
وما به شيء من المضايقه وافهميه الحقيقه ..
واذا كان لا يوجد بينكم اختلاط من كلام نهائي غير السلام ورده 
فألجئي هنا الى زوجته ..فهي امراه وتفهم بهيك شغلات 
وخصوصا اذا كانت تتقبل منك الكلام وعااادي جدا ..
لكن اذا حتى زوجته علاقتك بها موكلش فما اليك 
غير ام زوجك واخواته ..وحاولي مع زوجك 
بهدوء وسلووب حلووو وما كوزوج ما يلين راسه
وما يغيرتفكيره ..حاولي بالاقناع ..افضل الحلول ..
وبجد حلووو جدا تجمع العائله للكبار وهم الاطفال 
تكون بينهم وبين اعمامهم واجدادهم محبه والفه ..
ومن القلب اتمنى لك التوفيق  :bigsmile: 
اخــــتك ..فــــــــرح

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعينش اخيه* 

*رأي من رأي الاخ تأبط وملوكة* 

*وحاولي مثلا انك تزوريهم في يوم ما يكون حماك هناك* 

*واذا سئلواشرحي لهم سبب التغير يمكن يحس على دمه* 

*صراحه احسه ما عنده دم يشوف مرت اخوه متغطية واكيد بتكون مضايقة نوعا ما وما بتاخذ راحتها* 

*فما في داعي للانانية* 

*وظلي تشرحي لزوجك مدى انزعاجك من الامر ويحاول يشرح الامر لامه او احد خواته عشان يوصلو هالشي لاخوهم اذا كان هو يستحي منه*

----------


## لحظة خجل

*اللهم صلي على محمد*
*انصحش انش ما تروحي بيت عيالش لان اختي صارت ليه نفس السالفة وقامت ما تروح اتجي بيتنا وتتغذى وتتعشاء لين ما ايجي رجله*
*وكل يوم تجي لينا وبعدين يوم من الايام راحت وصار حميه ما يدخل* 
*(حس على دمه)*
*اختكم التي هي اختكم وستزال اختكم*

----------

